# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Shqiperia ka nevoje per debate publike rreth besimit.

## Hipnotizuesssi

Shqiperia ka nevoje per debate publike rreth besimit.
Kultura e debatit eshte e frytshme. Sokrati ka thene "Morali buron nga debati."
Ne si ateist shqetesohemi per shoqerine shqiptare dhe rreziqeve nen kthetrat e fese, prandaj kerkojme gjenerimin e debateve publike, ose te pakten ne Tirane nje vend ku te mund te mblidhemi dhe te diskutojme.
Mirepres idete tuaja.

----------


## Wordless

E pamundur ! Të dyja palët flasin gjuhë të ndryshme dhe do rrihnin ujë në ajër kot.

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> E pamundur ! Të dyja palët flasin gjuhë të ndryshme dhe do rrihnin ujë në ajër kot.


Wordless, shiko pak Angline, SHBA-te, Hollanden, etj, debatet publike rreth besimit jane relativisht te shpeshta. Ndersa ne Shqiperi me duket se s'ka patur kurre nje debat te tille. Shpresoj te kete ne te ardhmen, dhe do kete, shpresoj sa me shpejt.
Nese ke mundesine, apo cdokush tjeter te organizoje nje debat te tille do kete respektin e shoqerise.

----------


## mesia4ever

Nuk mund te kete debat te tille, as ne Evrope e as ne Shqiperi. Ateistet, myslimanet, krishteret kane krejt kendveshtrime tjera per boten, ateistet dhe myslimanet e kuptojne Biblen tjeter qysh, te krishteret e kuptojne tjeter qysh. A mund te debatosh me nje njeri qe thote se krishterimi ka vrare e torturuar mijera njerez, apo qe fajeson besimin krishter per Inkuizicionin. Jo ky njeri nuk din asgje per besimin krishter andaj si mund te kete debat te mirefillte, se per debat si ketu ne forum pa kurrfare fakti e argumenti mund te beni gjithe diten e gjate. A mund ta pyesesh hoxhen ne debat se si mund te konsiderohet profet nje njeri 51 vjecar qe e marton nje vajze 9 vjecare. Jo ore atehere pason lincimi publik, pason rrahja ku te zenen ne rruge, dhe ate person do te urrejne mijera njerez. Jo vella kesi debati ku sulmohen vetem te krishteret dhe krishterimi nuk i vyn as Tiranes, e as Prishtines e asnje vendi Evropian.

----------


## Scion

> Nuk mund te kete debat te tille, as ne Evrope e as ne Shqiperi. Ateistet, myslimanet, krishteret kane krejt kendveshtrime tjera per boten, ateistet dhe myslimanet e kuptojne Biblen tjeter qysh, te krishteret e kuptojne tjeter qysh. A mund te debatosh me nje njeri qe thote se krishterimi ka vrare e torturuar mijera njerez, apo qe fajeson besimin krishter per Inkuizicionin. Jo ky njeri nuk din asgje per besimin krishter andaj si mund te kete debat te mirefillte, se per debat si ketu ne forum pa kurrfare fakti e argumenti mund te beni gjithe diten e gjate. A mund ta pyesesh hoxhen ne debat se si mund te konsiderohet profet nje njeri 51 vjecar qe e marton nje vajze 9 vjecare. Jo ore atehere pason lincimi publik, pason rrahja ku te zenen ne rruge, dhe ate person do te urrejne mijera njerez. Jo vella kesi debati ku sulmohen vetem te krishteret dhe krishterimi nuk i vyn as Tiranes, e as Prishtines e asnje vendi Evropian.


Ti beson qe Krishterizmi nuk ka praktikuar Inkuizicionin? Hahahaha.
Qesharake

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Nuk mund te kete debat te tille, as ne Evrope e as ne Shqiperi. Ateistet, myslimanet, krishteret kane krejt kendveshtrime tjera per boten, ateistet dhe myslimanet e kuptojne Biblen tjeter qysh, te krishteret e kuptojne tjeter qysh. A mund te debatosh me nje njeri qe thote se krishterimi ka vrare e torturuar mijera njerez, apo qe fajeson besimin krishter per Inkuizicionin. Jo ky njeri nuk din asgje per besimin krishter andaj si mund te kete debat te mirefillte, se per debat si ketu ne forum pa kurrfare fakti e argumenti mund te beni gjithe diten e gjate. A mund ta pyesesh hoxhen ne debat se si mund te konsiderohet profet nje njeri 51 vjecar qe e marton nje vajze 9 vjecare. Jo ore atehere pason lincimi publik, pason rrahja ku te zenen ne rruge, dhe ate person do te urrejne mijera njerez. Jo vella kesi debati ku sulmohen vetem te krishteret dhe krishterimi nuk i vyn as Tiranes, e as Prishtines e asnje vendi Evropian.


Pra mos te sulmohet vetem krishterimi por edhe te tjeret... Po flet si nxenesit neper shkolla, te cilet, kur kapen me presh ne duar ankohen se nuk e kane fajin vetem ata.
Debati eshte i domosdoshem, sidomos per shoqerine Shqiptare. Shih Boten, vetem debate bejne. Futu ne youtube, i mbushur me debate eshte, Angli, SHBA, Hollande, Danimarke, etj Akoma edhe kisha katolike ne Rome zhvillon debate te ketij lloji.

----------


## dielli1

...ky lloj debati do i ndihmonte muslimanet te marrin frym"lirshem"....PO te pyesni nje hoxhe se si muhamedi mori nje femi per grua,hoxha do pergjigjet se ja ka kajt,dhe se secili musliman mund te martohet kur te doj dhe te marri per nuse ke te doje,mandej edhe nga gjaku i vet.Muslimani i"devotshem"mund te marr per grua edhe grune e vellaut,nuk "ka gje te keqe ketu",thote hoxha sipas kuranit"fame lart"...Muslimani i"devoshem"mund te martohet(marrohet,sepse po te marri shume gra,ka te ngjare qe te kete shume klient ne shtepine e tij)me shume gra,sepse kete ja lejon dhe ja rekomandon feja.
..Duke patur parasysh keto qe u thane me lart(gjithnje nga thenjet e kuranit dhe nga te bemat e muhamedit),kemi te bejme me nje fe te leht,gje qe edhe gabelt kete fe e mbajne me qef,ngase thjeshte eshte fe qefi,fe seksi,fe e cila lejon me ba si te duash dhe cka te duash...me ni t'majtme te ramazanit dhe shkon nexhenet,ku prap te presin shume gra,vetem se per te arritur xhenetin,duhet me mbyte hardhuca sa me shume,per fund :majmun duke kercyer: os harroni,mbytni hardhuca,merrnjani grune vellait dhe luj me ta si me grune tende,mertohu edhe me vajzen e axhes(se ma mire thote hoxha me e marr ti se ndokush i huaj)etjetj....

----------


## Antiproanti

> *Nuk mund te kete debat te tille, as ne Evrope e as ne Shqiperi. Ateistet, myslimanet, krishteret kane krejt kendveshtrime tjera per boten, ateistet dhe myslimanet e kuptojne Biblen tjeter qysh, te krishteret e kuptojne tjeter qysh.A mund te debatosh me nje njeri qe thote se krishterimi ka vrare e torturuar mijera njerez, apo qe fajeson besimin krishter per Inkuizicionin.*  
> Jo ky njeri nuk din asgje per besimin krishter andaj si mund te kete debat te mirefillte, se per debat si ketu ne forum pa kurrfare fakti e argumenti mund te beni gjithe diten e gjate. A mund ta pyesesh hoxhen ne debat se si mund te konsiderohet profet nje njeri 51 vjecar qe e marton nje vajze 9 vjecare. Jo ore atehere pason lincimi publik, pason rrahja ku te zenen ne rruge, dhe ate person do te urrejne mijera njerez. Jo vella kesi debati ku sulmohen vetem te krishteret dhe krishterimi nuk i vyn as Tiranes, e as Prishtines e asnje vendi Evropian.


Dabati askund nuk behet ne mes te ekstremisteve, pervec ndoshta ne forume te internetit...

Dabati serioz behet ne mes te njerezve liberal, te moderuar dhe kompetente te te gjitha feve dhe ideiologjive.
Askund ne bote, as ne vendet me te zhvilluara dhe me demokratike nuk do zhvilloheshin debate ne mes te ekstremisteve te djathte, ekstremisteve te majte, ekstremisteve te krishtere, ekstremisteve musliman, ekstremisteve ateiste etj... Keto gupe cdo kund ose injorohen dhe izolohen ose luftohen ne te gjitha format e lejueshme, por ne asnje menyre nuk lejohen te keqperdorin platforma serioze per perhapjen e propagandes dhe urrejtjes se tyre.
Ne mes te ketyre grupeve nu kishte, nuk ka dhe nuk mund te kete kurre debate te verteta dhe serioze. Dhe as nuk eshte e nevojshme dhe e rendesishme qe te kete "debate" te tilla.

----------


## Ziti

ne shqiperi duhet te vijne te debatojne turqit, greket dhe italianet.
shqiptaret duhet vetem te degjojne.

----------


## optimus.prime

> ...ky lloj debati do i ndihmonte muslimanet te marrin frym"lirshem"....PO te pyesni nje hoxhe se si muhamedi mori nje femi per grua,hoxha do pergjigjet se ja ka kajt,dhe se secili musliman mund te martohet kur te doj dhe te marri per nuse ke te doje,mandej edhe nga gjaku i vet.Muslimani i"devotshem"mund te marr per grua edhe grune e vellaut,nuk "ka gje te keqe ketu",thote hoxha sipas kuranit"fame lart"...Muslimani i"devoshem"mund te martohet(marrohet,sepse po te marri shume gra,ka te ngjare qe te kete shume klient ne shtepine e tij)me shume gra,sepse kete ja lejon dhe ja rekomandon feja.
> ..Duke patur parasysh keto qe u thane me lart(gjithnje nga thenjet e kuranit dhe nga te bemat e muhamedit),kemi te bejme me nje fe te leht,gje qe edhe gabelt kete fe e mbajne me qef,ngase thjeshte eshte fe qefi,fe seksi,*fe e cila lejon me ba si te duash dhe cka te duash...me ni t'majtme te ramazanit dhe shkon nexhenet*,ku prap te presin shume gra,vetem se per te arritur xhenetin,duhet me mbyte hardhuca sa me shume,per fundos harroni,mbytni hardhuca,merrnjani grune vellait dhe luj me ta si me grune tende,mertohu edhe me vajzen e axhes(se ma mire thote hoxha me e marr ti se ndokush i huaj)etjetj....


kurse tek ju me nje rrefim te prifti i lave mekatet (edhe nese eshte prifti ai qe ka bere mekat me ty).

----------


## Scion

> kurse tek ju me nje rrefim te prifti i lave mekatet (edhe nese eshte prifti ai qe ka bere mekat me ty).


Mos e ketheni debatin ne loje kalamajsh tipi: "Bile ime me e madhe se e jotja".
Permbahu temes.

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

Nese ka ndonjeri prej jush mundesine per te zhvilluar nje debat te tille, qoft musliman, apo i krishtere, ju lutem me informoni.

----------


## unreal

> Ti beson qe Krishterizmi nuk ka praktikuar Inkuizicionin? Hahahaha.
> Qesharake


Krishterimi i mesias eshte "paqesor".Vetem ben perkdhelje.
Sikur mos ta njihnim kete sekt "paqesor",do mendonim se ka lindur nga Buddha lol

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Krishterimi i mesias eshte "paqesor".Vetem ben perkdhelje.
> Sikur mos ta njihnim kete sekt "paqesor",do mendonim se ka lindur nga Buddha lol


Krishterimi (5+3=7) VS (5+3=6) Islami

----------


## mesia4ever

> ne shqiperi duhet te vijne te debatojne turqit, greket dhe italianet.
> shqiptaret duhet vetem te degjojne.


Po de keta me vendose per neve. Vella ne duhet ta marrim drejtimin dhe fatin te Shqiperise e jo te tjeret te na vijne e te na 'cartesojne' gjerat e te vendosin per ne.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ti beson qe Krishterizmi nuk ka praktikuar Inkuizicionin? Hahahaha.
> Qesharake


Pse t'i beson qe Jezusi do te justifikonte torturimin e njerezve me thika dhe makina tjera torturuese cnjerezore. Ai shpetoi nga denimi me gure madje nje prostitute e le me ta denoje nje person vetem se eshte kritik i nje feje.
Krishterimi tradicional po, feja katolike po, por Inkuizicioni ishte vegel e Fese per t'i frikesuar kritiket e saj. Ateistet ia mveshin kete besimit krishter sepse nuk kane lexuar Ungjillin.

A mund te debatosh ti me nje njeri qe beson se ateizmi te con ne imoralitet dhe opurtunizem dhe qe thote te gjithe ateistet jane njerez pa etike e moral?

----------


## optimus.prime

> Pse t'i beson qe Jezusi do te justifikonte torturimin e njerezve me thika dhe makina tjera torturuese cnjerezore. Ai shpetoi nga denimi me gure madje nje prostitute e le me ta denoje nje person vetem se eshte kritik i nje feje.
> Krishterimi tradicional po, feja katolike po, por Inkuizicioni ishte vegel e Fese per t'i frikesuar kritiket e saj. Ateistet ia mveshin kete besimit krishter sepse nuk kane lexuar Ungjillin.?


Po a nuk jeni ju qe gjykoni Islamin nga veprimet e "muslimaneve"?!

----------


## C.Jack Sparrow

PO mo per debat, sa i zgjuar qe je 
te na plase ndonje lufte, edhe kjo na duhet

----------


## murik

Une ty nuk te kuptoj si ateist qe je, ca po te rruhet ari per debatet nderfetare? Nuk e kuptoj edhe ateist,edhe i interesuar per punet e fese.

----------


## unreal

> Une ty nuk te kuptoj si ateist qe je, ca po te rruhet ari per debatet nderfetare? Nuk e kuptoj edhe ateist,edhe i interesuar per punet e fese.


Ndoshta per te njetat arsye sikur beri ky!

----------

